# Compare The Rytera BulletX



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

Let’s start with the Limbs: Rytera limbs are Coreflex and are laminated. Some companies still use unlamented or billet limbs. They stop where other companies start. We begin with the billet limbs, shape them and then, using sheets of glue that have been held at a specific temperature apply laminates under gauge controlled heat and extreme pressure. This process assures limb integrity and prevents the splintering, feathering and splitting that is evidenced in non-laminated limbs. The Rytera 13” limb comes with authentic Limbsavers pre mounted. Each cam is mounted on two enclosed bearings to make sure that the cam rotates smoothly every time.



The Cams: The Rytera BulletX can be ordered with either the Nitrous two cam system or the Vipro 1 cams. A quick comparison of the cam quality and machining is all it takes to see the extra effort we have put into the finish. All Rytera cams are machined from 6061 aircraft aluminum and then anodized. We use a yoke system to completely eliminate the cam lean you will see on bows that do not use a yoke system. Cam lean and the subsequent limb twist can cause a side to side motion of the limb and cam when the arrow is released that will affect accuracy and cause undue limb stress. The further the distance to the target the more the effect of this side to side motion is exaggerated. 

Our Martin Double Helix strings are made of special BCY material that is manufactured to our exact specifications. Each string is pre stretched and center marked for peep and made on special jigs under 100 lbs of tension before the end loops are treated with 1200X coating. This is the finest string made and there will be no need to “upgrade” or change the string in any way.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

The Riser: Rytera risers are machined from a single block of 6061-T6 aircraft aluminum. This precision machining allows for tighter tolerances and, although a more expensive process, gives the Rytera owner a stronger, more accurate bow. The riser also has the patented V.E.M. vibration dampeners precisely situated to take out vibration at the source.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

On the Rytera you will find precision limb alignment using our Solid Seven alignment system. 

The limb rests securely in a cup of 6061 machined aluminum with the limb bolt threaded into a steel barrel, not into the aluminum riser. Precision cut stainless steel ball joint pivots and polished cup alignment pins complete the coupling of limb to riser. Many other bow manufacturers simply allow the limb to rest on a piece of plastic.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

The arrow shelf on the riser is a unique two piece system with the removable outer lip made of noise dampening material. 

The cable guard: The Rytera cable guard is a steel tube that has less flex than carbon rods and has been Teflon plated. The Teflon will not wear away and use does not affect it. This means near ‘0’ friction and the smoothest shot and draw you can find anywhere. No other company has this system in place.

Please take a good look, I have pointed out several features for you to note when you compare a Rytera to any other bow. The Rytera BulletX is the complete package and, in my opinion after comparing to several other top end bows, it is the most archer friendly and forgiving bow on the market today. It is when you draw back the Rytera that you should find the smoothest draw you have ever experienced. It should be noted that the current anticipated demand is 4 times greater than the original projected productions figures…the final proof is in the shooting. I am very proud to be a part of this new and exciting bow line; note the craftsmanship and attention to detail and remember……._it is what is under the camo that counts_.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds great! I can't wait for my new red Bullet-X to get here! :wink:


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

*Rytera Question*

I'm curious about why you don't offer the Bulletx with the truarc cams. I would like to see something less radical than the nirtrous cams in a twin cam system for these higher end bows. Target shooters want a smooth ride and don't like their shoulders ripped out when letting down.


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Damn! and to think i just ordered a slayer.:wink: The rytera looks like one heck of a bow.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rytera*



Cuthbert said:


> I'm curious about why you don't offer the Bulletx with the truarc cams. I would like to see something less radical than the nirtrous cams in a twin cam system for these higher end bows. Target shooters want a smooth ride and don't like their shoulders ripped out when letting down.


Thanks to all of you out there asking your dealers to get in a BulletX for you to shoot! As more and more Pro-Shops get in their Rytera Line you should be able to get a hands-on experience with this fine bow. If your local Pro-Shop does not have one or have one coming please ask him to contact me directly by PM, email me at [email protected] or contact me through the Website below. Cuthbert, When you shoot the BulletX I think you will find that it is very smooth both on the draw and let down. I did check with the plant and they said that the Rytera Triad could be made with the Tru-Arc cams but not the BulletX. Thanks again and keep those posts coming!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got my Triad last weekend and I think that it is a Great shooting bow don't forget there are 2 different Modles of Ryteras, I love my Triad I think it need a little press to


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

The Griffin said:


> Thanks to all of you out there asking your dealers to get in a BulletX for you to shoot! As more and more Pro-Shops get in their Rytera Line you should be able to get a hands-on experience with this fine bow. If your local Pro-Shop does not have one or have one coming please ask him to contact me directly by PM, email me at [email protected] or contact me through the Website below. Cuthbert, When you shoot the BulletX I think you will find that it is very smooth both on the draw and let down. I did check with the plant and they said that the Rytera Triad could be made with the Tru-Arc cams but not the BulletX. Thanks again and keep those posts coming!


I've shot the BulletX with the new single cam and I'm not floppin on the floor happy. It was as smooth as I expected it to be. I like the riser design though. Looking at the Triad specs makes me a little nervous because of the short brace height. I would just like to see more options for paper hunting. The nitrous cams are accurate, but too radical for my taste and the dynacam goes back to a single cam system that I'm not entirely sold on.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Bullet X*

Cuthbert

I thought the NOS on the Bullet would be tough too but I have one here C cams set at 27.5" This thing draws smooth and has little recoil.Try one if you can.

I thought I shot my SlayR's good...This one shoots better for me!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

My Rytera Red Bullet-X w/ Vipro cams was on my doorstep when I got home! Cant wait to set it up and shoot this baby some.


----------



## vitralist (Aug 10, 2003)

*Fantastic Bow*

I Have bought two of these GREAT BOWS. I tested the Bullet at the ATA show. I was sold On the bow because of no hand Shock, Silent,and Good Looking.
I set up the Bow with the Nitrous x sys and shot a FITA
2x70m round this past weekend. Acuracy was fantastic,I exceeded my old personal record. I shot a score of 659.
I got orders for 2 more of these Fantastic Bows.
Thank you Ryan and Terry. 
John from Greece.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rytera BulletX Shooter*



vitralist said:


> I Have bought two of these GREAT BOWS. I tested the Bullet at the ATA show. I was sold On the bow because of no hand Shock, Silent,and Good Looking.
> I set up the Bow with the Nitrous x sys and shot a FITA
> 2x70m round this past weekend. Acuracy was fantastic,I exceeded my old personal record. I shot a score of 659.
> I got orders for 2 more of these Fantastic Bows.
> ...


Thank You, John. Terry and Ryan created this bow for archers like yourself, someone who can appreciate quality workmanship. And thanks for coming forward with your post. PM and I will see that you get a Rytera Hat.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nice Bow*

I just shot the Bullet X yesterday, at Southern Archery in Spencer, Iowa this bow is very smooth and quiet with no hand shock. The guys down at the shop told me that most people that shot the bow liked the Mathews XT just a little better "but not much better" (their words). The price on the bow was $775(Vipro Cam 55-70). In my opinion I think Martin would be better served by keeping the price below the Mathews. I'm sure Martin will have no trouble selling the Bullet X, but if they kept the price down they might be able to sell to would be Mathews buyers.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rytera Pricing*



Fred74 said:


> I just shot the Bullet X yesterday, at Southern Archery in Spencer, Iowa this bow is very smooth and quiet with no hand shock. The guys down at the shop told me that most people that shot the bow liked the Mathews XT just a little better "but not much better" (their words). The price on the bow was $775(Vipro Cam 55-70). In my opinion I think Martin would be better served by keeping the price below the Mathews. I'm sure Martin will have no trouble selling the Bullet X, but if they kept the price down they might be able to sell to would be Mathews buyers.


Thanks for the info, we appreciate it. This is one case of "you really do get what you pay for". There is much brand loyalty in the archery world and there are die-hard Hoyt, Mathews and other Fans and price will not make much difference to them, they simply are not going to change. We truely believe though when archers have the opportunity to compare feature for feature, draw for draw and shot for shot the new BulletX will consistantly be the one they will buy. Thanks again for your feedback and keep the posts coming; we want to hear from you.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Brand loyalty.*



The Griffin said:


> Thanks for the info, we appreciate it. This is one case of "you really do get what you pay for". There is much brand loyalty in the archery world and there are die-hard Hoyt, Mathews and other Fans and price will not make much difference to them, they simply are not going to change. We truely believe though when archers have the opportunity to compare feature for feature, draw for draw and shot for shot the new BulletX will consistantly be the one they will buy. Thanks again for your feedback and keep the posts coming; we want to hear from you.


When I started in archery it was with a Shakespeare recurve, then my first compound bow, a Ben Pearson Shadow 100. Since 1990 I have owned 9 Martins (compound). I guess part of the reason I went with Martin was the fact that the Pro Series dealer in my area had sold archery equipment for over 40 years, and when you bought a bow from him it wasn't just a Martin that you bought it was a Gustafson bow (R.I.P Earl Gustafson) The other factors being Martin craftsmanship and definitely the price. This time I would have to break tradition and go for a Mathews LX, its cheaper than the Rytera and in most places would no doubt have a better trade in value. I have shot both bows and honestly can't tell much difference between the two. I think its funny Martin can't sell this bow for less than the Mathews, especially since they have all their tooling and manufacturing already in place, afterall look at what Elite is doing.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*BulletX*

I can tell you this much....and I have them both so.You hold a Switchback on top of a Bullet X and they are twins.However,The Bullet outperforms the Switchback by far.Speed being the top difference.I'm stikin with the Bullet!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

The flyer says it's available in 32" DL (Vipro 1), now the website tells me only 30".
I need 31.5 - 32". 

Any chance to get it in 80#?

Thanks
DB


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> The flyer says it's available in 32" DL (Vipro 1), now the website tells me only 30".
> I need 31.5 - 32".
> 
> Any chance to get it in 80#?
> ...


Marcus, you're really a skinny little guy!


----------



## ndbowhunter (Oct 27, 2004)

This is an amazing bow, I agree with everything except for the part that the strings don't need to be upgraded. The strings will stretch. I have a Slayr set at 80 lbs and the strings absolutely will not handle it. Spent hours on the bow trying to get it to time and tune correctly, would not work. I ordered Vapor Trails and it took me 5 minutes to time and paper tune the bow and has not moved since. My two cents. Great bow otherwise. Shoot one myself.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I can only think of one complaint on the Bullet-X is that for me the grip is too squared off. I like a fairly flat grip but the sides need to be rounded off more. It just wasn't comfortable at all.
Otherwise the bow felt nice. The draw was very smooth and it had a good valley without being soft on the back end. It balanced well and looked well made.


----------



## The Griffin (Feb 28, 2006)

*Another look*

Lets take another look at the BulletX. Great things are getting posted now and I thought you might like to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

May I get an answer to my question above (available draw length)?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Called Rytera for you*



Dugga Boy said:


> The flyer says it's available in 32" DL (Vipro 1), now the website tells me only 30".
> I need 31.5 - 32".
> 
> Any chance to get it in 80#?
> ...


The Vipro Cam has limbs that will reach a maximum weight of 75 lbs.
The Vipro Cam will only reach 30-inches in draw length. :sad: 

There are several Martin options for in your draw length.

The Martin Shadowcat SE
DL = *35 inches maximum*
cam = Tru Arc+ hybrid 
ATA = 32-1/2 inches
BH = 8-1/4
Draw weight = max of 70 lbs
IBO Speed = 300 fps

Martin Shadowcat SE
DL = *32 inches maximum*
cam = Dyna solo cam
ATA = 32-1/2 inches
BH = 8-1/4
Draw weight = max of 70 lbs
IBO Speed = 300 fps

Martin Shadowcat Magnum
DL = *32 inches maximum*
cam = Nitrous (cable guard or shoot through system)
ATA = 35-1/2 inches
BH = 6-1/4
Draw weight = max of 70 lbs
IBO Speed = 315 fps


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

N&B,
Thank you very much for effort!!!!!!!!

Well, the Bullet-X obviously is another nice thing in the long row of bows which doesn't fit me. 

Seems that I have to make my own bows next to my broadheads.


----------

